# I need to add a ceiling light to a switch that activates an outlet



## supafly917 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks, ya I'm not saying his dad knows what he's talking about. I think the 30 amp breaker is part of the reason I couldn't get full power running my recip saw on one of the outlets.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm saying a 15A breaker is less likely to burn the place down than a 30A breaker considering the undersized wire you have on that circuit. Beyond that I'm not saying anything other than you should probably hire a pro. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

supafly917 said:


> ........... I think the 30 amp breaker is part of the reason I couldn't get full power running my recip saw on one of the outlets.


This is why you should hire a pro. There are so many things wrong with this statement...........


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

